# Minnesota dog from a couple nights ago



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Got this young male a couple nights ago under the moonlight. I love it!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

looks like a nice yote there. are you guys not allowed to hunt with spot lights there either?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

We can use spotlights here, but if you do you have to use a shotgun. I don't find a spotlight even close to necessary, visibility is actually really good with the snow and a decent moon. The night I shot the dog in the pic was actually pretty cloudy, but I think that helped conceal me a little better. When you go out with a full moon sometimes you almost feel like you're too exposed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice dog CJ.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I know what you are talking about...wearing white helps. I love it fresh snow and a good moon, cold because it is clear but it helps make the dogs run and howl.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

BTW.....nice looking yote !


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I did have all white camo on that night with an all white ski mask, I just had to peel a couple layers off as soon as we got back to the truck because I was sweating my butt off after dragging that dog 500 yards through 2 feet of snow with no snow shoes


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice dog CJ.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the yote, nice looking winter fur on that one.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That is a good looking yote CJ congrats.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Pretty legit man. Night hunting without a spot is pretty intense. I've done it AND tracked wounded yotes before and it's a rush when you come up on them or they approach you. Shotgun only for me too.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

nice yote there cj. What size shot restictions do you have in Minn.?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good lookin fur on that dog wish they wold fur up downhere like that.They might bring more than 7 to 12 dollars. Congrats


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey thanks for all of the replies guys. WVcoyote- We don't have any size restrictions on the shotguns at night. As far as I could tell after reading the regs you could probably use a slug gun if you really wanted to. Like I said though, I leave the spotlight at home and use my rifle under the moonlight, as long as you're not spotlighting you can use whatever you want at night. You can only use a light between Jan 1st and March 15th, otherwise we have a year round season, and you don't even need a license.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

After reading the thread "New Video-Let the excuses begin", I couldn't help but notice a striking similarity between the gloves that blew the shot, and the ones I am wearing in this picture


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

nice one........


----------

